# War Machine Captured In Simi Valley California



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> SIMI VALLEY, Calif. (KABC) --
> Jonathan "War Machine" Koppenhaver has been arrested in Simi Valley Friday afternoon for allegedly assaulting a woman in Las Vegas.
> 
> Koppenhaver is accused of entering his ex-girlfriend's residence in Las Vegas and assaulting her, resulting in 19 broken bones and a ruptured liver last Friday. He has been a fugitive since the incident last week.
> ...


Source ------> http://abc7.com/news/war-machine-captured-in-simi-valley/264195/


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Good.

Lets hope justice comes his way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

And I hoped Leland would kick his ass


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really?

Dog The Bounty Hunter? Ah, anyway it's a good thing he's off the streets, he's about to become somebody's bitch in prison.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LL said:


> Really?
> 
> Dog The Bounty Hunter? Ah, anyway it's a good thing he's off the streets, he's about to become somebody's bitch in prison.


Thats what pisses me off about the whole situation.

He's not going to be anybodies bitch in prison. It'll take a team of prisoners to take him down. Don't get me wrong though... I hope somebody does him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Spite said:


> Thats what pisses me off about the whole situation.
> 
> He's not going to be anybodies bitch in prison. It'll take a team of prisoners to take him down. Don't get me wrong though... I hope somebody does him.


Half of the prison population is either inside for or have domestic violence priors.....

The inmates are not gonna be mad at him for this...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He'll be put in solitary or in pc. Nobody will be getting to him anytime soon until he gets into GP. But the Surs or The Brand depending on what he claims could use an enforcer. My guess is he'll run with the Surs and then he'll actually be protected by them unless he becomes marked...then it's over. He'll get stuck with shivs sooner or later. But it's sad that this is the life that lays before him now. I shake my head everytime I see a celebrity or athlete that gets stuck in this situation. I mean couldn't he have just beat the heck out of the friend instead only...at least that's somewhat understandable. Not the first time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing's going to happen to him in prison for the reasons above, but I don't see how it'd take a gang of people to handle him.

This isn't some fair fight throw up your dukes shit. This is someone hitting you when you're not looking and stomping on your head until guards intervene.

I get that MMA gives someone a huge advantage in a fight, but I'm sure there's plenty of guys inside that would easily take on War Machine in a one on one fight.


----------

